
U2F: open standard for hardware 2FA - warpech
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Universal_2nd_Factor
======
warpech
Interesting news piece about the recent developments:
[http://arstechnica.com/security/2016/12/this-low-cost-
device...](http://arstechnica.com/security/2016/12/this-low-cost-device-may-
be-the-worlds-best-hope-against-account-takeovers/)

GitHub projects: [https://github.com/showcases/universal-2nd-
factor](https://github.com/showcases/universal-2nd-factor)

